# Nightfishing CJ Brown



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

Good morning fellow anglers!

I’m just getting into nightfishing and I live in Columbus. I’ve explored spillways around the capital at night and have mostly found flathead and channel cats, but haven’t fished any lakes yet. I’m strictly catch, photo, release regardless of species. 

Feel free to pm me if you like, but I was curious if anyone fished CJ brown at night from shore. I’ve had decent success through the ice, but have never fished this lake in open water season. In particular I’m after bass and walleye, but not sure how feasible that is this time of year from shore. 

Thank you all for your help and I’m happy to reciprocate if I can or I’d love to join someone if they’re headed out there sometime.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

bobcatbasser said:


> Good morning fellow anglers!
> 
> I’m just getting into nightfishing and I live in Columbus. I’ve explored spillways around the capital at night and have mostly found flathead and channel cats, but haven’t fished any lakes yet. I’m strictly catch, photo, release regardless of species.
> 
> ...


Go to Crappie.com and click on "Forum" in the title bar. Scroll down and click on "Ohio" and then find the CJ Brown 2018 thread. Lot's of info there and people to help. A guy with the handle "Intimidator" only fishes from shore for crappie and walleye.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've been procrastinating a trip for two years, It's a 90 min drive for me but I'm dying to catch a walleye at night on a fly. I'm still planning on a trip around Thanksgiving, another one of those things I've been planning but --- It's hard (for me) to drive by 3 lakes loaded with saugeye.
Keep us informed if you get there and I promise to do the same.
This cool weather has me anxious to get after some eyes. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

Well I hit CJ from 9:30-12:30 this evening. Fished the main lake from the point near the dam to the water outtake, then hit the spillway. Saw one boat on the lake drifting from what I could tell. Spooked one walleye with the headlamp on the lake and lost one at my feet at the spillway(likely due to a poor hookset, I assumed I was snagged). Both were eater size fish in the 15-17 inch range. I threw lipless cranks, suspending jerkbaits, swimbaits, and jigs. The one fish that did bite hit a shad colored 4” venom paddle tail on the hop. No one else was stupid enough to be fishing in the cold and rain, but a herd of deer and a mink kept me company at the spillway. I would love to try again with someone who knows the lake, and what the heck they’re doing because clearly I don’t.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

You have the main idea and that is your out there trying.. The more you go, things will start clicking together.
Reading that WHOLE posting on the " rainie night bite jerk bite limit" on the central form will really get you started in the right direction.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Skippy said:


> rainie night bite jerk bite limit"


 Absolutely a ton of good info in that thread !
The Ohio rv tributary wbass/hybrid fishing is really heating up--- when that cools down--- I'm going saugeye/walleye fishing !
Thanks for the report, sounds like a good start.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Have some small knowledge of "Lake Erie South"... however work 2cnd shift. How late are you willing to fish ? Tend to still fish in interesting places with deep water.


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

I have 2 kids under 3 at home so I won’t generally fish much past 2 in the morning. They usually are up early regardless of how good the fishing was the night before. When does second shift usually end?


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Work in London M-F, get back to Springfield by 11 pm...


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Where do you work at Lowell? I also work in London on 3rd Shift. We may have crossed paths and not known it.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Work at Intelligrated. For anyone interested my own favorite / most productive spots at night are the gravel bar North of the Marina, the tip of the South Marina breakwater, the outside of the Main Boat Ramp, the farthest point of the lower Visitors Center parking lot and the outlet tower inside the " Forbidden Zone".


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Work at Intelligrated.


 Huh! I work across the street from you! lol


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Just got out of the Dayton VA and left my appendix there...


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Just got out of the Dayton VA and left my appendix there...


Haven't seen you Lowell since our days "planting" crappie trees in the lake but good to hear the VA took care of you. Wishing you a speedy recovery...


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Good to hear from you EnonEye, hope you are doing well !


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Linebacker43, you work at Stanley Electric ?


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Linebacker43, you work at Stanley Electric ?


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hope your feeling better Lowell and yes I work at Stanley


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

My apology for the double post, was really tired last evening. 3 deadly and productive rigs for live bait at CJ Brown are a orange "glo" floating head jig with a 3-4" shiner hooked thru the lower edge of the eyes with no weight, the same set up but with the floating head jig tied 12- 18" up the line and weighted with just enough weight to very slowly sink it thru the water column and lastly a Wing It bobber with a 1/16th ounce "glo" jig 12- 24" above a smaller "glo" ice jig under it tipped with either a shiner or bass minnow/ chub and a crappie minnow or small Tiger leech. Have had many successes with these rigs over the years...


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

I’ll be hitting up CJ from shore tomorrow night since the scioto is blown. If anyone wants to join me feel free to send a pm and we can share contact info. I’ll probably target walleye but I’m open to catch all species.


----------

